# How do you get your doctor to prescribe you adderall??



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

I keep hearing from several sources that adderall is very difficult to obtain; it is very difficult to get doctors to prescribe adderall. How do you people convince your doctor to prescribe adderall?


----------



## Noca

Convince him you have ADD/ADHD.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Noca said:


> Convince him you have ADD/ADHD.


So even if I let him/her know that I have ADD symptoms stemming from social/general anxiety disorder, he still wouldn't prescribe it for me? I have seen that adderall is also used for social phobia, but I don't understand that if it works so well, that doctors won't prescribe it. I am completely stumped and frustrated about the whole thing. :con


----------



## Noca

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince him you have ADD/ADHD.
> 
> 
> 
> So even if I let him/her know that I have ADD symptoms stemming from social/general anxiety disorder, he still wouldn't prescribe it for me? I have seen that adderall is also used for social phobia, but I don't understand that if it works so well, that doctors won't prescribe it. I am completely stumped and frustrated about the whole thing. :con
Click to expand...

Adderall is NOT prescribed for social anxiety. However Adderall works great for Social anxiety.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Noca said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince him you have ADD/ADHD.
> 
> 
> 
> So even if I let him/her know that I have ADD symptoms stemming from social/general anxiety disorder, he still wouldn't prescribe it for me? I have seen that adderall is also used for social phobia, but I don't understand that if it works so well, that doctors won't prescribe it. I am completely stumped and frustrated about the whole thing. :con
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adderall is NOT prescribed for social anxiety. However Adderall works great for Social anxiety.
Click to expand...

It would be nice if I could quote you to my doctor to convince him that adderall just might help me for SAD/GAD.  I actually have a checklist that shows all the symptoms of ADD, and out of the 25 symptoms listed, I show 20 of the symptoms on a daily basis. I don't have ADD, but I do have symptoms of it due to anxiety, so I am hoping that by showing him this checklist and the fact that my grades are dropping, maybe he'll be more willing to prescribe adderall. I'm hoping, anyways.


----------



## folightning

Doctors don't like to prescribe adderall because it is often abused, especially by college kids. They're used as "study pills" on college campuses because they keep you awake, like you're on speed.


----------



## Foh_Teej

the problem is, adderall is as illegal as you can get and still be legal. you pretty much HAVE to be diagnosed with ADHD/ADD or narcolepsy to have even a loaf a breads chance in ethopia of getting it. You can also get it for some brain disorders and super severe depression but you might as well fake ADHD and hope that works (or randomly fall asleep at your doctors visit).


----------



## Foh_Teej

folightning said:


> Doctors don't like to prescribe adderall because it is often abused, especially by college kids. They're used as "study pills" on college campuses because they keep you awake, like you're on speed.


adderall *is* speed.... well the brand name


----------



## Wellington

Yeah, I call mine A.D.D.erall. The first time I saw my doctor I said I had low motivation and can't focus in school because its too boring. Guess what? My doctor then rx'ed me adderall IR.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im not sure how an amphetamine is going to make anxiety better in general eventhough wikipedia says adderall xr is used sometimes for drug resistant depressives,


----------



## Noca

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Im not sure how an amphetamine is going to make anxiety better in general eventhough wikipedia says adderall xr is used sometimes for drug resistant depressives,


you havent tried amphetamine yet i assume


----------



## CoconutHolder

I tried to get dex. because I thought for sure it would help my "ADD" problems. So my doc sent me for a series of tests through a psychologist who diagnosed me as "non-clinical ADD" so that meant I'm not "offically ADD" enough to get it.

Also, he said my problems were from anxiety and that amphetamines would make it worse.

I argued and said that we woudln't know until we tried it........and also that the "testing" I had wasn't "real life" and doesn't compare. But they thought the testing was very well in diagnosing it.

His reply "Well, its speed. Anyone can take speed and feel really good about themselves, about life and get things done. But it isn't solving the core problem. And it can end up making things worse."

Anyway, good luck. :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I tried to get my doctor to prescribe nardil or parnate or adderall xr and found no luck saying that a psychostimulant would make my condition worse since im already derailed in thoughts.


----------



## ashle916

you need to get a new doctor. i have insomnia and have had trouble sleeping since i was little and would never be able to get up on time and about a year ago i asked my doctor if i could try ambien (it was the first time i had ever asked her for any rx of any kind and i had tried all the over the counter meds) she freaked out and told me all the risks and that she'd prescribe it for one month but that was it and that i wasnt to ask for it again. thats bull****! so i asked around and made an appt with a new doctor, who i still see. shes prescribed me ambien since and i feel great.. i can fall asleep at a decent hour, sleep through the night and wake up on time. i told this new doctor when i first saw her that i need a doctor that is okay and comfortable prescribing medicine that i feel i need.. cos thats pretty much why you have a doctor right? so my suggestion is to look for a new doctor. i found this post cos im thinking about asking her about adderall.. i dont know if im ADHD but i i do have a hard time concentrating and really dont have any ambition or motivation and have gained a lot of weight and just wanna get back to my old self but im worried that if i start asking her for too much meds that she'll cut me off.


----------



## nothing to fear

^pretty much.



ashle916 said:


> you need to get a new doctor. i have insomnia and have had trouble sleeping since i was little and would never be able to get up on time and about a year ago i asked my doctor if i could try ambien (it was the first time i had ever asked her for any rx of any kind and i had tried all the over the counter meds) she freaked out and told me all the risks and that she'd prescribe it for one month but that was it and that i wasnt to ask for it again. thats bull****! so i asked around and made an appt with a new doctor, who i still see. shes prescribed me ambien since and i feel great.. i can fall asleep at a decent hour, sleep through the night and wake up on time. i told this new doctor when i first saw her that i need a doctor that is okay and comfortable prescribing medicine that i feel i need.. cos thats pretty much why you have a doctor right? so my suggestion is to look for a new doctor. i found this post cos im thinking about asking her about adderall.. i dont know if im ADHD but i i do have a hard time concentrating and really dont have any ambition or motivation and have gained a lot of weight and just wanna get back to my old self but im worried that if i start asking her for too much meds that she'll cut me off.


it will definitely make your insomnia ten times worse..

that sounds more like depression than ADD. are you seeking treatment and trying meds for it? wellbutrin is an anti-depressant that doesn't cause weight gain, supposedly. amphetamine is also a very temporary solution for weight loss... exercise and healthy eating is best. i thought it was great at first that on adderall i could survive on barely any food for the whole day but it eventually just ended up messing up my physical health and it took me a while to feel normal again.

adderall can work wonders for certain problems but amphetamine is still a very powerful drug and i despise that i see being promoted as the answer to how to treat SA and as a 'cure' *shudders*. yea everyone's responsible for their own bodies and such but it's not an easy drug to toy with. i'm surprised and am _so _thankful i'm passed that period of obsessing over the stuff, what an absolute ****ing waste.


----------



## UltraShy

rocknroll714 said:


> Let's see.. it's indicated for attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), narcolepsy, and *obesity*, so if you have any of those, you're in luck. If not, your best bet is to either get it prescribed off-label (which some docs will go for, it's a matter of hit and miss), fake having ADHD (actually quite doable is you can pull it off..)...


You're not going to get amphetamines for being fat in 2009. If it was that easy, most of the population would have a script. Treating obesity isn't a generally accepted use any longer. Way back in the day when she was young, your grandmother could have gotten amphetamines if she was overweight.

You didn't mention their off-label use for depression, which I'm hoping to get amphetamines for. I'm seeing my pdoc in 37 hours -- I count down as it's not something I enjoy. Many people forget that stimulants treat depression -- that was the original use for Ritalin before they found that it made kids sit down, shut up, and study.


----------



## UltraShy

nothing to fear said:


> ...adderall can work wonders for certain problems but amphetamine is still a very powerful drug and i despise that i see being promoted as the answer to how to treat SA and as a 'cure' *shudders*. yea everyone's responsible for their own bodies and such but it's not an easy drug to toy with. i'm surprised and am _so _thankful i'm passed that period of obsessing over the stuff, what an absolute ****ing waste.


I don't consider such drugs toys. Drugs can kill you, but then so can lack of drugs. Most of society if asked to list all the potentially fatal disorders they could think of would fail to list mental disorders. Yet mental disorders if not adequately treated can lead to suicide, the 11th leading cause of death in America. I'm sure the general public would think of death by terrorist attack long before they'd think of death by depression.


----------



## nothing to fear

uh yes, both can be deadly in different ways.

(by _toy _i meant it shouldn't be used without caution, seriousness and care.)


----------



## windmill

nothing to fear said:


> adderall can work wonders for certain problems but amphetamine is still a very powerful drug and i despise that i see being promoted as the answer to how to treat SA and as a 'cure' *shudders*. yea everyone's responsible for their own bodies and such but it's not an easy drug to toy with. i'm surprised and am _so _thankful i'm passed that period of obsessing over the stuff, what an absolute ****ing waste.


A waste - how so? Just curious.

Have you found a safer drug that diminishes your SA down to a tolerable level? How severe is your SA to begin with?

I've tried the typical SSRI's and benzos at many different doses and didn't experience one second of relief from my severe social anxiety. I am currently on Paxil and Adderall XR. The Paxil is used strictly for depression as I have found it (and every other typical drug) useless as a treatment for SA. The Adderall XR is used strictly for SA and I have found it to work quite well for me. I get no euphoria from it, no racing or increased anxiety either. Instead, the Adderall makes me calm, pretty much what the other drugs I tried were supposed to do. I'd certainly be open to trying something other than Adderall, but how many more years can I be expected to suffer through in an effort to find something "safer?"


----------



## crayzyMed

windmill said:


> A waste - how so? Just curious.
> 
> Have you found a safer drug that diminishes your SA down to a tolerable level? How severe is your SA to begin with?
> 
> I've tried the typical SSRI's and benzos at many different doses and didn't experience one second of relief from my severe social anxiety. I am currently on Paxil and Adderall XR. The Paxil is used strictly for depression as I have found it (and every other typical drug) useless as a treatment for SA. The Adderall XR is used strictly for SA and I have found it to work quite well for me. I get no euphoria from it, no racing or increased anxiety either. Instead, the Adderall makes me calm, pretty much what the other drugs I tried were supposed to do. I'd certainly be open to trying something other than Adderall, but how many more years can I be expected to suffer through in an effort to find something "safer?"


Why would you want something differend then adderall? if it works stay with it.

Adderall is a safe and effective treatment, if you suffer from side effects just lower the dose.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici

Its really funny, but my 4th psychiatrist that i went to, i went to because of my dperession, OCD, and anxiety. But due to my social anxiety...i didnt speak up about my problems. I just kinda sat there. I mentioned having problems concentrating, like i usually do....i don't even know what i said. But he dicided to give me this questionarre test thingy, and he decided i had ADD. so he gave me Vyvanse on my first visit, without me even trying at all, i didnt even plan on getting it. But it was really cool........

maybe, anyone who wants to get Adderral from their docs...would be more in luck of getting something such as Focalin? cuz Adderral has a HuGe stigma associated with it. Focalin, not so much. Docs will jump/go insane/freak out alot of the time if u ask for Addy, but if you mention something that sounds safer...you could get it more easily. 

It also works better if you say it helps you in combination with an SSRI, as that will lend more credibilty to your request. Simply asking for plain Adderral sounds....shady. But if you say it helps you when used "low dose" in combo with Lexapro or something,.....its all about making the claim credible and stuff. like say the SSRI helps with anxiety , and the Stimulant with focus,... not that you would use the SSRI if you got it, but i dunno..


----------



## crayzyMed

I actually beleive that many ppl with SA have ADHD-I, in fact i'm pretty sure that everyone that doesnt respond to benzo's and great to amphetamines has ADHD-I. Get tested for that and get adderall prescribed without a problem.


----------



## lookingforpeace

I tried to get adderall from my doc, and he said he won't prescribe it to anyone for any reason. He told me to see a Psychiatrist. I got a referral from my old therapist (who thought I had ADD, not SA, but I don't agree, SA is certainly my main problem) for a nurse practitioner who talked to me for 90 minutes or so, and saw the list of drugs I have taken without success. I told her I thought I might have ADD (which I might, but it doesn't bother me), but that I was more interested in adderall for SA, and I brought in a printout of the reviews from Revolution Health for use of Adderall for SA. She gave me a prescription. This was last week. I have taken it four times since I got the script. It is helpful in many ways, but the physical stimulation can be a bit intense. I sent her an email today to ask her about maybe switching to dexedrine on my next visit, as I hear it as less peripheral effects. I haven't heard back yet. Adderall is a good medication for what it does, but I can definitely see the abuse potential. I have never taken anything that had such a profound, immediate effect. The biggest downfall is that it makes me sweat like a mofo. My hands, feet, and armpits. I seem to have myself a bit of hyperhidrosis, and the adderall sends it through the roof. Makes me not want to shake people's hands, which in itself makes me feel anxious. It definitely makes me more engaged with people at work and makes me much more productive and focused. Sometimes I even start conversations and find myself enjoying it and smiling, instead of just tolerating it. I haven't taken more than 10 mg in a day.


----------



## nothing to fear

windmill said:


> A waste - how so? Just curious.
> 
> Have you found a safer drug that diminishes your SA down to a tolerable level? How severe is your SA to begin with?
> 
> I've tried the typical SSRI's and benzos at many different doses and didn't experience one second of relief from my severe social anxiety. I am currently on Paxil and Adderall XR. The Paxil is used strictly for depression as I have found it (and every other typical drug) useless as a treatment for SA. The Adderall XR is used strictly for SA and I have found it to work quite well for me. I get no euphoria from it, no racing or increased anxiety either. Instead, the Adderall makes me calm, pretty much what the other drugs I tried were supposed to do. I'd certainly be open to trying something other than Adderall, but how many more years can I be expected to suffer through in an effort to find something "safer?"


i suppose i should have expanded on that more, i'll try to remember to do so tonight or just PM you.


----------



## Selection10

UltraShy said:


> You're not going to get amphetamines for being fat in 2009. If it was that easy, most of the population would have a script. Treating obesity isn't a generally accepted use any longer. Way back in the day when she was young, your grandmother could have gotten amphetamines if she was overweight.
> 
> You didn't mention their off-label use for depression, which I'm hoping to get amphetamines for. I'm seeing my pdoc in 37 hours -- I count down as it's not something I enjoy. Many people forget that stimulants treat depression -- that was the original use for Ritalin before they found that it made kids sit down, shut up, and study.


Did you manage to get a prescription for an amphetamine during your visit? Very curious.


----------



## Deezers

*ADHD!!*

Apparently some people who are answering do Not have ADHD. ADDERRAL for people who Actually Have ADHD/ADD does Not work like speed! It Actually calms us down WHILE helping us focus at the same time. Our ADHD/ ADD brains are all over the place & that's why we have trouble focusing.. True ADD/ ADHD peoples need something to bring the brains into focus. We're kind of genius yet really freaking stupid at the same time. Hey I'm just being honest & yes I do have ADHD. I'm an artist & my work is very unique yet my 'life' is all over the charts at times. Anyway. So NO adderral is not like speed for those who actually have ADHD. Case closed.


----------



## riptide991

yell "I RIDE BIKES" randomly during your session.


----------



## Noca

Deezers said:


> Apparently some people who are answering do Not have ADHD. ADDERRAL for people who Actually Have ADHD/ADD does Not work like speed! It Actually calms us down WHILE helping us focus at the same time. Our ADHD/ ADD brains are all over the place & that's why we have trouble focusing.. True ADD/ ADHD peoples need something to bring the brains into focus. We're kind of genius yet really freaking stupid at the same time. Hey I'm just being honest & yes I do have ADHD. I'm an artist & my work is very unique yet my 'life' is all over the charts at times. Anyway. So NO adderral is not like speed for those who actually have ADHD. Case closed.


Adderall is like speed in a sense to those who only suffer from ADHD-PI, its the hyper active type in my experience that are calmed by amphetamines.


----------



## thundercats

Where's the difference between MPH and adderall for people who have ADD vs. non-ADDers? Are ADDers calmed down while non-ADDers freak out? But then why should non-ADDers use stimulants to study? This would be counterproductive if it made them feel hyperactive.


----------



## Inshallah

Anyone calms down from the ADHD-meds, the "only ADHD'ers do so" has been debunked entirely. Look it up


----------



## Tom90

Even if you get it prescribed first you will build up tolerance very very quick. Second all euphoria wears off after 3 days of being straight on it, which means your talkativity will probably decrease while on it. Third you wont be yourself at all, you will literally be like a robot, you wont know yourself anymore. Your friends willl think your acting so weird after a while because you will literally not be able to sit and shutup for more than 5 seconds. Its also very expensive and the day you forget to take it, you will literally have a panic attack and flip **** on anyone who tries to argue with you . You will be violent and cranky. Adderall is meth in a pill. Have you seen what methheads look like? You will look like a crackhead. You will lose alot of weight, become thin and get lots of pimples because while on it you will literally sit in the mirror and pop all pimples on your face for hours if yo can. You will get depressed when it wears off.
Dont think im being a party pooper, adderall is an amazing drug taken only every other week once!

Also if your all soooooooooooo interested just buy bathsalts!!!!!!
Bathsalts are actualy not as dangerous as they show them! the people you see are idiots who snort up the whole bag! your supposed to do very very little at once and you will get the same effect on adderall just dont do too much! I been addicted to this stuff! i really dont recommend it i will never pick it up again and same with adderall but noone will learn until they get addicted so have fun. I also have a friend on adderall for adhd and he forgot his pill just one day and we were having class and the teacher corrected something small on his homework. He literally stood up, flipped out on the teacher for saying he was wrong. He got off because of his adhd and his dad drove all the way from his work which is 1 hour away to get him his aderall. This was just from one day he stopped taking it. He is very thin and looks and sounds like a crackhead, he has been without food for up to 3 days on adderal. Its really not that great if your going to take it, take it every other week. And yes i have taken adderall many times so you dont think i have no idea what i am talking about.


----------



## ourwater

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> I keep hearing from several sources that adderall is very difficult to obtain; it is very difficult to get doctors to prescribe adderall. How do you people convince your doctor to prescribe adderall?


My hospital has records since my birth. I have a councilor that I can contact with all my IED information. I know the name and phone number where the person that dx me is at. Usually only a councilor or principle, has access to IED or diagnosis information. Those records are at my hospital forever that I took those medications, but the information I have disclosed to my private doctor is all confidential. I have a list of seven contacts they can call and speak with, but some of those contacts don't keep records this long, as I have found that most every school that my councilor contacted said that they had no record of special education. That's because I refused them, but did attend short sessions at my own discretion. The one I have for high school is official however since they had to take me out of class and it was a written agreement e.t.c. Then there was the IED.

You need to have a history of ADHD before anyone is going to take you seriously. For your first dx you may need as many as two referrals. I had two. Now I need another referral to be dx with adult ADHD, and hopefully improve with proper treatment and another IED for school.

Then bring a list of medications to the office, or memorize them, and tell them what you want, and why. A doctor should understand the need for the medication after looking up a history such as that.


----------



## ourwater

I think I have made a mistake. I just signed a letter of consent for my mother to obtain my Special Services records.


----------



## mnmmom

*atterol*

my son does amazing on atterol. he takes only when needed and his DR. has told him to go to a specialist- without telling him what type of specialist to go to. cananyone help?thx


----------



## Monroee

mnmmom said:


> my son does amazing on atterol. he takes only when needed and his DR. has told him to go to a specialist- without telling him what type of specialist to go to. cananyone help?thx


Can't you just ask the doctor?


----------



## ellespirit

There are so many people who suffer from anxiety or other mental disorders. I hate to see this. It seems like you believe that you have to take medication for the rest of your life and never completely recover. Have you ever imagined that there is a revolutionary method to cure any type of mental disorder, including anxiety or bipolar disorder?

I was in the same situation like you, a year ago. I struggled with anxiety, which caused me a lot of distress. I don't even want to remember all those symptoms. I visited many doctors who couldn't help me much.... Besides, medications had so many side-effects... Something told me that there is a way to completely cure my anxiety. I suffered from OCD and social anxiety at the period..... I didn't know what to do.... I tried several self-help book, which didn't work. And yet I kept my hope alive. I knew that there must be something better than medications, herbs, or meditation exercises. One night as I was searching on the internet I came across this article:

Unique and Revolutionary Approach 

I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can cure any type of mental disorder. And it works even for severe mental illnesses like bipolar disorder. You can learn too how to use this method. You can cure your anxiety or any mental disorder you have once and for all! 
The unconscious is better than any doctor. Once you learn how to use this method you can get in touch with the healing capacities of your unconscious. 
You can learn about the cause of all mental disorders, the primitive region of your brain and the anti-conscious.

You should not miss this opportunity. Thousands of people have already found relief in their lives after curing their mental disorder. Read carefully everything from this article. This revolutionary method can change your life forever. You are really very privileged to have access to this method unlike so many people who lived in the past, who were forced to struggle with their anxiety for the rest of their life.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum, too. I am free from anxiety like many others. So, I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## hazepurple

Tom90 said:


> Even if you get it prescribed first you will build up tolerance very very quick. Second all euphoria wears off after 3 days of being straight on it, which means your talkativity will probably decrease while on it. Third you wont be yourself at all, you will literally be like a robot, you wont know yourself anymore. Your friends willl think your acting so weird after a while because you will literally not be able to sit and shutup for more than 5 seconds. Its also very expensive and the day you forget to take it, you will literally have a panic attack and flip **** on anyone who tries to argue with you . You will be violent and cranky. Adderall is meth in a pill. Have you seen what methheads look like? You will look like a crackhead. You will lose alot of weight, become thin and get lots of pimples because while on it you will literally sit in the mirror and pop all pimples on your face for hours if yo can. You will get depressed when it wears off.
> Dont think im being a party pooper, adderall is an amazing drug taken only every other week once!
> 
> Also if your all soooooooooooo interested just buy bathsalts!!!!!!
> Bathsalts are actualy not as dangerous as they show them! the people you see are idiots who snort up the whole bag! your supposed to do very very little at once and you will get the same effect on adderall just dont do too much! I been addicted to this stuff! i really dont recommend it i will never pick it up again and same with adderall but noone will learn until they get addicted so have fun. I also have a friend on adderall for adhd and he forgot his pill just one day and we were having class and the teacher corrected something small on his homework. He literally stood up, flipped out on the teacher for saying he was wrong. He got off because of his adhd and his dad drove all the way from his work which is 1 hour away to get him his aderall. This was just from one day he stopped taking it. He is very thin and looks and sounds like a crackhead, he has been without food for up to 3 days on adderal. Its really not that great if your going to take it, take it every other week. And yes i have taken adderall many times so you dont think i have no idea what i am talking about.


LMFAO. First of all ur recommending someone who needs adderall other than to get high take it once a week? People who REALLY need adderall need to take whatever amount they need to to function . IMO it just sounds like you abused it just to get high by "needing to take it every other week one time" and are you ****in nuts? Ur recommending people take bath salts? no wonder your mind is so ****ed. Youre a drug addict and need to stop recommending people to take dangerous drugs you stupid *** cracka


----------



## BudBrownies

It wasnt that hard at all for me. You have to have the mind set I'm going to get Adderall.

Just went to a family doctor complaining that I can't concentrate and I'm very fatigued. They gave me a questionnaire that anyone could take and fail or pass with basic info with the sysmtoms of ADD or ADHD.

The doctor said I had innatentive ADD and wrote me Adderall that day. I'm at 20mg IR, going to ask for XR next visit.

It's really easy. Study the sysmtoms of ADD and go to every family doctor in town until some gives you Addy.

You might have to try some other bs drugs before Addy, lucky I jumped right to Addy on first shot.

Changed my life, more focused, happy and social.


----------



## KelsKels

I was perscribed Adderall after visiting a psychiatrist, she just assumed I had ADD after asking me maybe two questions. Most seem to not give two sh*ts and will throw any sort of medication at you. At least that's my experience. Just say you think you have ADD, and there you go.


----------



## hottiy69

*Experienced Answer!*

getting adderal is difficult if you dont know what you're doing, for me what worked was i talked to my doctor and mentioned that i was having a hard time transitioning from highschool to college because i didnt have to focus before, i buttered it up a bit and admited i tried adderal before and it helped me tremendously, i was sent to a specialist and faked adhd symptoms and was prescribed straterra, THIS MEDICINE IS BULL****!!!! continued to try it for a bit and complained it made me very tired all of the time and then was switched to concerta(basically same feeling as adderal xr but not as strong) just continue to say things arent working that they prescribe till you get something that works for you such as adderall, i reccomend even admiting to taking it before if you have and explaining the results, your doctors are there to help let them!!


----------



## Testsubject

Adderall is pretty easy to get now-a-days. The real question is how do you get a script for dexedrine. That is a tough one to get a doctor to write.


----------



## CD700

Testsubject said:


> Adderall is pretty easy to get now-a-days. The real question is how do you get a script for dexedrine. That is a tough one to get a doctor to write.


I got it and it's not helping ADD symptoms at all
No start up " euphoria " or anything like that either, which not looking for but was hoping as a nice s/e hehe


----------

